# [SOLVED] scaling problem after wake from suspend



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Asus Zenbook ux301LA, i5 Haswell, Intel graphics 4000 Win 8.1 x64. It came with Win 8, I updated to 8.1

After wake from suspend scaling is way off, everything is tiny... I figured it might be the video driver so I went to Intel and used their detect utility and I downloaded the exe, ran it and it said not compatible, go to the PC mfg. Asus does not list any graphics drivers for 8.1, only 8. So I can't use suspend, must do a full shutdown and restart. How can this be fixed? Can it be fixed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

See if adjusting the DPI scaling helps at all> [Fix] Bold, Blurry or Hard to Read Font Problem in Windows 8.1 - AskVG

Uninstalling the video driver and reinstalling may help but I suspect there's more to this issue.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

I ran the Intel driver update again and I see that I mis-stated the message. It says that this 8.1 driver has not been *validated* for this computer. So maybe it's just a matter of driver validations not caught up to the new hardware? Guess for lack of better ideas I'll sit tight for now and see what develops.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

That just means MS has not tested it, but Intel would have, I would install the newer driver.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

I would have but the Intel install package won't allow. It just exits once you get the error message after the exe extracts. I'll have to see if I can find another way to get the driver....


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

I found the driver in a .zip format elsewhere on Intel website. Lots of verbiage that these are generic and to check with your OEM, blah, blah, blah. I will try this tonight and see if it fixes my issue... and install the Asus specific one if/when it becomes available.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

The biggest reason Intel has all that verbiage is for Dual GPU setups Nvidia/Intel or ATI/Intel where Intel video is used for low power usage and the ATI/Nvidia for high performance uses like games, that would apply to yours though.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

The only thing unusual with mine is that it has a very high resolution monitor panel... 2560 x 1440. One would think that Intel knows about these.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

They had a lot of issues with earlier driver updating and then losing the ability to switch graphics, I think it made them gun shy.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

I managed to update the driver by unzipping and using the "have disk" method. It didn't fix the issue, tho.

The other strange thing is that it is time dependent. IOW if I wake it soon after I put it to sleep it restores to the correct resolution state. But if I wait longer it doesn't. I put it to sleep and woke it up multiple times and it seems like the change happens after it has been sleeping for about an hour... although I can't say for sure it is always exactly on that schedule. What could be changing in the system while asleep that would do this???

In a way this isn't a big deal since this thing boots up from full shutdown almost as fast as from sleep. But I had intended to use sleep without a password so I don't have to constantly enter that while home, but keep the password on full start up.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: scaling problem after wake from suspend*

Hey Wrench, looks like I found a potential fix over at 8forums. It seems this is a common issue for Zenbooks, maybe something to do with the power management utility. I'll mark this solved here for now...

Windows 8.1 Start Screen Scaling


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear, you found a solution


----------

